# Sgt Darren Pollock



## Nfld Sapper (31 May 2018)

From Capt Landry CME Adj,

This message is distributed to CME Family members using the "BCC" mailing feature
Ce message est distribué aux membres de la famille du GMC en utilisant la caractéristique de poste "CCI”

We regret to advise of the death of Sergeant Darren Andrew Pollock, unexpectedly in Halifax, NS on 30 May 2018. A member of Real Property Operations Unit (Atlantic), Sgt Pollock was born in 1976 in Saint John, NB and enrolled into the Canadian Armed Forces in Saint John in 1994, as part of the Infantry Reserve Force.

In November 2004, Darren completed a component transfer to the Regular Force as a Water Fuel Environment technician and finished his QL3 at the CFSME in Gagetown, NB in July 2005. Darren had a successful and rewarding career as a WFE technician. He deployed to TF Afghanistan on ROTO 2, then was a WFE instructor at CFSME Gagetown from July 2009 to July 2011. Darren was then posted to Canadian Forces Base Halifax, as a WFE technician/supervisor. Darren was then deployed on ROTO 8, OP REASSURANCE from July to September 2017. Darren was awarded the Canadian Forces Decoration 1st Clasp, and the General Campaign Star – South West Asia.

Darren was a certified baseball coach for his local community. Regardless of the situation, Darren always had a smile, a joke or a witty comeback. Darren always maintained high morale and helped keep up the troop’s esprit de corps, which will be sorely missed in his absence.

Details pertaining to the viewing and funeral will be announced at a later date.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jun 2018)

Visitation and funeral services for Sgt Darren Pollock will be held at the River Valley Wesleyan Church [45 Ridge Way, Grand Bay-Westfield, NB ] Visitation will be on Saturday, 2 June 2018 at 2:00 pm - 4:00 pm and 7:00 pm - 9:00 pm. The Funeral Service will be on Sunday, 3 June 2018, at 3:00 pm. Military and Civilian presence is greatly appreciated. Dress for military members is DEU 1A (medals) and retired military members are encouraged to wear medals.


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Jun 2018)

RIP Sapper, CHIMO.


----------

